# What camera do you use?



## Josh66 (Jan 3, 2010)

The poll to end all polls, lol.  We see a ton of these polls, but they are usually missing _a lot_ of options...

Hopefully I covered them all here.

These are all current manufacturers of _Digital SLRs_.

MULTIPLE CHOICES ARE ALLOWED

edit

There are still a few options missing...mostly film cameras.  The brands listed in the poll are all current manufacturers of digital SLRs.
Sorry, but I didn't feel like making a 50 option poll, if that's even possible...
If you shoot something that isn't listed, select 'other'.


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 3, 2010)

In before the poll......!


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 3, 2010)

Dominantly said:


> In before the poll......!



_fast_...lol


----------



## TokZik (Jan 3, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 3, 2010)

The Poll is up.

MULTIPLE CHOICES ARE ALLOWED.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 3, 2010)

For anyone that picks "other"...I'd be interested in hearing what you have.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 3, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> For anyone that picks "other"...I'd be interested in hearing what you have.


Other~FujiFinePix S5100 old model yes...but hey it was a good intro camera.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 3, 2010)

Ah...Fuji is probably the one brand I didn't list.

I just went to B&H, went to the dSLR section, and copied every brand they had listed there.

I guess Fuji doesn't make any dSLRs...


dSLR brands seemed like the best choice for a poll...if the poll was for all camera brands, it would be _very_ long.

This should cover most people though.

If your brand isn't on there, there's always the "other" button.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 3, 2010)

Finally a poll that makes some sense. Most of them seems to forget there is life outside of the Nikon/Canon realm. :lmao:

I voted Canon, Hassy, and other.

Canon is what I got about a year ago as my entry into DSLRs but I don't think I will expand the system I have now.

Hassy because I just bought a 500CM and have a more up to date one on order.

Other because I'm glad I didn't sell my Minolta film gear which I will be using again. And I was looking for an 8x10 view camera but because of what is going on right now, that has been changed to a 4x5.

Cheers.


----------



## Overread (Jan 3, 2010)

Well my vote is up - just Canon for me 
Though I have to admit after reading and seeing a lot of upper level macro shooters (at least in the land of the printed image) using a Mamiya brand medium format camera for their macro work and chances are I too will oneday experiment along those lines


----------



## Cooler_King (Jan 3, 2010)

e500 here but I am selling a Nikon F55 if anyone wants


----------



## Casshew (Jan 3, 2010)

You left out Cannon


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jan 3, 2010)

Other: Epson RD-1


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 3, 2010)

Casserole said:


> You left out Cannon



:lmao:



Well, only 25 voters so far, but the results aren't far from what I expected...

I am surprised that there is only one vote for Sony right now though...
Also thought Pentax would have a bigger share.

Too early to tell, I guess.


----------



## CW Jones (Jan 3, 2010)

My Digital ones are Canon, my first film is a Pentax. Should be getting an AE-1 form a friend as well as my Polaroid Land Camera


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 3, 2010)

I just noticed that the percentages on the results are messed up...

Right now, they add up to 153.15%...


----------



## Overread (Jan 3, 2010)

I think that is a quirk that happens with Vbulletin and multiple choice polls


----------



## CW Jones (Jan 3, 2010)

yup because its a multiple choice poll. I voted for 2. It gives my 100% to both the Canon and Pentax. Where it should only give Canon 50% and Pentax 50% of my 1 vote... if that makes sense?


----------



## T-town photographer (Jan 3, 2010)

Nikon, Hassy, fugi, and Kodak here

Still trying to find another contax

Michael


----------



## KmH (Jan 3, 2010)

Nikon and

Other:  Kodak DCS 100


----------



## DennyCrane (Jan 3, 2010)

What, no Holga? You're going to have all kinds of hipsters getting upset.

(voted Canon)


----------



## Atlas77 (Jan 3, 2010)

Tied up Canon and Nikon, so many polls today. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 3, 2010)

It's calculating the percentages based on the number of voters, not the number of votes...  There are more votes than voters, so it isn't working...

Stupid poll...lol.


----------



## CW Jones (Jan 3, 2010)

Right but I cast 2 votes.... One for Canon and one for Pentax. It sees it as 2 people voting, not one person voting for 2 things. VB is the culprit haha


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 3, 2010)

CW Jones said:


> Right but I cast 2 votes.... One for Canon and one for Pentax. It sees it as 2 people voting, not one person voting for 2 things. VB is the culprit haha



Other way around.  It sees it as 1 person voting, for two things.  It's figuring the percentages based on the total number of people that have voted, not the total number of votes cast.

As I type this, this is what it looks like:






43 voters.  64 votes.

The percentages should be:

Canon 32.8
Hassy 4.7
Leica 4.7
Nikon 32.8
Olympus 4.7
Panasonic 1.5
Pentax 7.8
Sony 1.5
other 9.3

I rounded those numbers, so it only adds up to 99.8, but that's close enough for this...


----------



## CW Jones (Jan 3, 2010)

There we go! haha that is more like it! Makes more sense now at least


----------



## usayit (Jan 3, 2010)

Canon, Leica, Pentax, Panasonic, other (Epson R-D1)


----------



## jbylake (Jan 3, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> For anyone that picks "other"...I'd be interested in hearing what you have.


Film.  He stated " realm..digital SLR's".  Don't own one, plan to buy one this year, but anyway, you said you'd be interested...so there you go..

I guess "none of the above" would be appropriate too.

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## jbylake (Jan 3, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> CW Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Right but I cast 2 votes.... One for Canon and one for Pentax. It sees it as 2 people voting, not one person voting for 2 things. VB is the culprit haha
> ...


 
I'm suprised, actually, I thought Nikon and Canon would be skewed one way or the other, 50/50 split, there.  Interesting.

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## usayit (Jan 3, 2010)

I think it would be interesting to see the Canon versus Nikon distribution across geographic locations.   

In the North East, most shops push Nikon equipment heavily.  I reap the benefits with used Canon equipment.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 3, 2010)

usayit said:


> I think it would be interesting to see the Canon versus Nikon distribution across geographic locations.



That would be cool, but I don't think the forum can do that...


----------



## Ejazzle (Jan 3, 2010)

other: ricoh


----------



## Battou (Jan 3, 2010)

I marked 
*Canon* - (Primary) Canon EF 35mm SLR, LM = FD - Samples (# 1) (# 2) (# 3) (# 4) (# 5) 
*Leica* - Leica IIIf 35mm rangefinder, LM = M-39
*Olympus* - Olympus OM-1 35mm SLR, LM = OM - Samples (# 1)
*Nikon* - Nikon FM 35mm SLR, LM = F - Samples (# 1) (# 2) (# 3) (# 4) 
*Pentax* - Heiland Pentax H2 35mm SLR, LM = M-42  - Samples (# 1) (# 2)
*Other:*
Minolta - Minolta XG-1 35mm SLR, LM = MD - Samples (# 1) (# 2)
Kodak - Kodak C-743 dP&S - Samples (# 1) (# 2) (# 3) (# 4) (# 5) 
Chinon - Chinon CS, LM = M-42 - Sample (# 1)


----------



## Pugs (Jan 3, 2010)

My other is Konica film cameras.  Which makes me curious, anyone else ever shoot with Konicas?


----------



## jbylake (Jan 3, 2010)

Pugs said:


> My other is Konica film cameras. Which makes me curious, anyone else ever shoot with Konicas?


 Me too.  I haven't even seen one in a while, come to think of it pugs.

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## usayit (Jan 3, 2010)

I used to shoot with a Konica Hexar AF.  Its long gone now though...


----------



## Phranquey (Jan 3, 2010)

One of my clicks had to be "other"...  I still have my Minolta X-700.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 3, 2010)

63 voters, 106 votes.

Canon - 30.2%
Hasselblad - 2.8%
Leica - 6.6%
Mamiya - 0.9%
Nikon - 30.2%
Olympus - 3.8%
Panasonic - 1.9%
Pentax - 9.4%
Simga - 0.9%
Sony - 2.8%
Other - 10.4%

That adds up to 99.9%.  Close enough.


----------



## DennyCrane (Jan 3, 2010)

I expect the Canon/Nikon numbers to remain fairly even... which will annoy the fanbois in both camps no end.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 3, 2010)

DennyCrane said:


> I expect the Canon/Nikon numbers to remain fairly even... which will annoy the fanbois in both camps no end.



I expected that.  What I didn't expect was all the other numbers to be so low.  Especially Sony...


----------



## Pugs (Jan 3, 2010)

Fanboys?!  What?!  I'm a Fanboy because I'm disgusted that Canon's gotten the same love as Nikon?!  What?!  LOL!!  :lmao::lmao:


----------



## STOFFEL (Jan 4, 2010)

Canon Digital Rebel XTi. In a few months I plan to add two T1i's to my arsenal. I have a Nikon P80 Ultra-zoom that I take when I am expecting great views that deserve a better picture I would recommend yo to consider this one, Canon PowerShot SD780IS12.1 MP Digital Camera with 3x Optical Image Stabilized Zoom and 2.5-inch LCDIt has 18x optical zoom (+ digital zoom), 10Mpix (so digital zoom doesn't destroy the quality), optical image stabalization, better than average light scensitivity, and it is not as bulky as a SLR The lense is a wide angle for close ups, but the 18x zoom gets right in there for long shots I agree about the Sigma Foveon sensor. This image was made in my Sigma DP1, processed with the proprietory software and enlarged and refined in Adobe CS4. It will print according to IK up to 40x60, and I have had it done 24x36 with superb results:--


----------



## usayit (Jan 4, 2010)

With the excellent reputation that Panasonic has made in the P&S market as well as the micro 4/3rds platform, I am surprised only 2 people have marked it.  I actually own 3: TZ5, LX3, and G1.  They have a nice array of small/compact cameras available and i do see them in use quite a bit.  

I am also surprised that Leica has 7 votes....  i expected lower.  

I also expected Nikon to be higher than Canon in the TPF judging from recent posts.  I guess the nikonite mavens are just louder.

Kinda wonder if people are voting "use" or just own.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 4, 2010)

usayit said:


> With the excellent reputation that Panasonic has made in the P&S market as well as the micro 4/3rds platform, I am surprised only 2 people have marked it.  I actually own 3: TZ5, LX3, and G1.  They have a nice array of small/compact cameras available and i do see them in use quite a bit.
> 
> I am also surprised that Leica has 7 votes....  i expected lower.
> 
> ...


Interesting... I thought that the Canon-ites were the more vocal and widely populated group.  I was expecting the poll the skew much greater towards the Canon side of the coin.


----------



## wkchan1979 (Jan 4, 2010)

sound like the winner is Canon.. any reason behind? :blushing:


----------



## inTempus (Jan 4, 2010)

DennyCrane said:


> I expect the Canon/Nikon numbers to remain fairly even... which will annoy the fanbois in both camps no end.


Actually, Canon is winning which makes me feel good.  I like affirmation.  I must belong to the majority.  It's critical to being successful.


----------



## AUZambo (Jan 4, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > I think it would be interesting to see the Canon versus Nikon distribution across geographic locations.
> ...


Sure it can...just do your options like this:
Canon (Alabama)
Canon (Alaska)
Canon (Arizona)
Canon (Arkansas)
Canon (California)
Canon (Colorado)
Canon (Connecticut)
Canon (Delaware)

etc. etc.

Of course, by the end of your poll you'd have over 500 options, but it'd give you more information!

BTW, I unfortunately had to click on the Sony option...but hopefully with some good fortune that will change in the next year or so!


----------



## Montana (Jan 4, 2010)

inTempus said:


> DennyCrane said:
> 
> 
> > I expect the Canon/Nikon numbers to remain fairly even... which will annoy the fanbois in both camps no end.
> ...


 


How come you still have the 1DIII in your signature?


----------



## boomer (Jan 4, 2010)

lol it's so close!


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 4, 2010)

usayit said:


> Kinda wonder if people are voting "use" or just own.



Maybe I should have titled the poll a little differently...

I have a feeling that most people are checking off every brand they own.

I don't think that would have a huge impact on the poll though, either way.


My real intent was to see what everyone "uses", but I allowed multiple choices because I'm sure at least some people have and use more than one brand (apparently there are more of those people than I thought).

I mean, how often do you have to use something for it to be considered a system that you "use" and not just "own"...?

I also only listed *DSLR* manufacturers, so some people with film or P&S cameras have to pick 'other' if that brand doesn't make a DSLR today...

I don't know how many options you can fit into one of these polls, but I'm pretty sure every camera manufacturer that ever existed would have been too many.
(Plus, it would have taken forever to type, lol)

DSLR manufacturers seemed like the best compromise.


----------



## AUZambo (Jan 4, 2010)

Uh oh...tie ball game!


----------



## Pugs (Jan 4, 2010)

Hellz yeah!  Nikon pulls into the lead!  Go, Baby!  

Uh... I mean, I'm not a Nikon FanBoy at all...


----------



## itznfb (Jan 4, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> I also only listed *DSLR* manufacturers, so some people with film or P&S cameras have to pick 'other' if that brand doesn't make a DSLR today..



Fuji makes DSLRs
S Series | Fujifilm Global


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 4, 2010)

itznfb said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > I also only listed *DSLR* manufacturers, so some people with film or P&S cameras have to pick 'other' if that brand doesn't make a DSLR today..
> ...



Hmm...  I knew they made 35mm SLRs, but I didn't think they had any digital ones...

I wonder why B&H doesn't sell them...?

All Digital Cameras

With the "SLR Digital" box marked, Fujifilm is grayed out.


----------



## itznfb (Jan 4, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> I wonder why B&H doesn't sell them...?



No one buys them? :er:

Any Fuji S owners out there feel free to throw things at me


----------



## Battou (Jan 4, 2010)

usayit said:


> Kinda wonder if people are voting "use" or just own.



I own a Mamiya but don't use it plus several cameras in the Other category that I don't use. I did not list them nor check them, although I did forget my 35mm P&S....meh no matter.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 4, 2010)

itznfb said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why B&H doesn't sell them...?
> ...



Tossing stuff...but I own a FujiFinePix S5100 which isn't really a DSLR.

It is an old digital glorified point and shoot...but it does work...

and I still use all of my cameras.

Film and digital.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 4, 2010)

Too bad we can't make it display in a pie chart...  Then we wouldn't need those meaningless percentages.  (Is 50 really 50% of 150?)


----------



## Joves (Jan 4, 2010)

Nikon of course.


----------



## dl4449 (Jan 4, 2010)

It's so close that I think the Cannon people are voting more than once Troy


----------



## inTempus (Jan 4, 2010)

dl4449 said:


> It's so close that I think the Cannon people are voting more than once Troy


I made 3 accounts today so I could vote. I'm going to write a script tonight.  When you wake up tomorrow and see that there are 1500 votes for Canon, you'll know what happened.


----------



## margadigi27 (Jan 4, 2010)

Nikon's up by only 3 points! This means war! Just kidding!


----------



## Montana (Jan 5, 2010)

Good to see the strong Pentax showing!


----------



## inTempus (Jan 5, 2010)

Canon is just one point away from a tie!  C'mon Canon!


----------



## inTempus (Jan 5, 2010)

Montana said:


> Good to see the strong Pentax showing!


Who makes "Other"?  Can you get good lenses for Other cameras?  It seems Other cameras are even more popular than Pentax.  I'll see if I can't find Other cameras on Adorama.  I may need to buy one.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 5, 2010)

inTempus said:


> Montana said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see the strong Pentax showing!
> ...


LOL!


----------



## themedicine (Jan 5, 2010)

Voted nikon.
BUT i have some good information about the fuji S DSLRs
I used one for like 8 months last year. the Fuji S5 pro or whatever. Its a d200 with a different sensor and different menu system. it even uses nikon lenses. it is said to be a 12MP camera, but what it actually has is two 6MP sensors stacked on one another. One does normal range and the other does dynamic range. the in camera processor then combines the information. It really is a great portrait camera because right out of the camera you get amazing skin tones.
so yea, it exists and you can get them!


----------



## inTempus (Jan 5, 2010)

I would love to have an S5 Pro.  I wish Canon and Nikon would do something similar with their dynamic range capabilities.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 5, 2010)

themedicine said:


> so yea, it exists and you can get them!


...Just not at B&H...


----------



## themedicine (Jan 5, 2010)

hahaha, point!


----------



## FrankLamont (Jan 5, 2010)

> I guess Fuji doesn't make any dSLRs...


They do; the Fuji FinePix S5 Pro.


----------



## FrankLamont (Jan 5, 2010)

Voted... Canon's now in tie.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 5, 2010)

OK, all 16 of you people that picked "other"...  What do you have?
Starting to think it might be mostly Fuji, but it can't _all_ be Fuji - can it?

"Other" is in #3 after Canon & Nikon...I really didn't expect that.

I expected Canon & Nikon to be more or less tied for #1, Sony in #3, Pentax in #4, and Olympus in #5...just based on what I see people posting on the forum.


----------



## FrankLamont (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe they're using a Kodak DSC460.


----------



## FrankLamont (Jan 5, 2010)

I just realised you missed Konica Minolta and Kyocera... how you could you? :x


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 5, 2010)

FriedChicken said:


> Kyocera... how you could you? :x



Camera Phones don't count...


I chose to limit the options to DSLR manufacturers (with the exception of Fuji, since B&H doesn't sell them...) just so we wouldn't have a poll two pages long.

If I started including every brand I could think of, it would never stop (and I would still miss some)...


----------



## usayit (Jan 5, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> I chose to limit the options to DSLR manufacturers (with the exception of Fuji, since B&H doesn't sell them...) just so we wouldn't have a poll two pages long.



Strictly speaking DSLRs.. I'd have to remove my vote for Leica (rangefinder), Other:Epson (another rangefinder), and Panasonic (LX3 and TZ5 are P&S, G1 is not really a SLR).  Well. that pretty much leaves Canon and my Pentax... which is still "used" but not so much these days.

Oh... My pentax isn't really a pentax either... its a rebranded Pentax under the brand Samsung.  I figure it was closer to Pentax than "Other"


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 5, 2010)

usayit said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > I chose to limit the options to DSLR manufacturers (with the exception of Fuji, since B&H doesn't sell them...) just so we wouldn't have a poll two pages long.
> ...



Well, I limited the _choices_ to DSLR manufacturers (didn't know Leica made a DSLR - but they do!), but really just vote for what you use.  If it's not on there, pick other.  10 brands + 'other' seems sufficient to me...

I don't know how many choices we can actually do on a poll here, but it wouldn't surprise me if there weren't enough to list 'em all.

edit
Re-branded Pentax is close enough for me.


----------



## usayit (Jan 5, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> (didn't know Leica made a DSLR - but they do!)



Yup.. not many people realized they were a player...  The R9 (or 8) + Digital Module is actually an interesting design (outside from the branding).  Its the only 35mm system I know that had the option for a digital back.  The R series optics were every bit just as interesting as the M-mounts.  Unfortunately, many Leica R loyalists were pretty much left behind when the Digital Module was discontinued with no replacement.  Some adapted their R glass to Canon bodies.  Most are still happy with their R+DMR and are eagerly waiting for Leica to full fill promises of a solution to bring R users up to date.

The R system never really caught on because it continued on and on and on with any adoption of Autofocus technology...  which by the way... as first patented by Leica and an operational fully AF prototype was actually created.  God only knows why Leica decided NOT to pursue... I bet there are some regrets.  

They also made the Digilux 3 which is a DSLR but in reality is another Panasonic rebrand but with an excellent Leica kit zoom.  It used the 4/3rds mount.  

Neither really appealed to me..


----------



## inTempus (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm shocked by this poll honestly.  From what I've read around here you would expect Nikon to out sell Canon by at least 2:1.


----------



## FrankLamont (Jan 5, 2010)

Canon people are just to modest to comment, that's all.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 6, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> OK, all 16 of you people that picked "other"...  What do you have?
> Starting to think it might be mostly Fuji, but it can't _all_ be Fuji - can it?
> 
> "Other" is in #3 after Canon & Nikon...I really didn't expect that.
> ...


My "Other" is the Konica film cameras in my sig.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 6, 2010)

KalaMarie said:


> I own a Canon, but it could easily have been a Nikon that I purchased.  They are both excellent brands.


Blasphemer.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 6, 2010)

KalaMarie said:


> I own a Canon, but it could easily have been a Nikon that I purchased.  They are both excellent brands.


Heretic!


----------



## Dao (Jan 6, 2010)

I seen some info about Contax DSLR in the past as well.  Not sure who will use them.


----------



## willli (Jan 6, 2010)

My one is a Nikon D300 and the d3s


----------



## inTempus (Jan 6, 2010)

Clearly, from the current poll results, you're on the losing team if you shoot Nikon.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 6, 2010)

inTempus said:


> Clearly, from the current poll results, you're on the losing team if you shoot Nikon.


Eh... that's just 'cause Canon appeals to noobs who don't know better yet...  :greenpbl:  :lmao:


----------



## Montana (Jan 6, 2010)

Pugs said:


> inTempus said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly, from the current poll results, you're on the losing team if you shoot Nikon.
> ...


 

THis statement couldn't be more backwards if you tried.  Nikon is catering more and more to new users.  Check out their lineup.  D40......please.:lmao:  Ashton in the commercials.....check..  Most confusing lens suffix/prefix/whatever fix on the market......yep.  LOL


----------



## usayit (Jan 6, 2010)

Montana said:


> THis statement couldn't be more backwards if you tried.  Nikon is catering more and more to new users.  Check out their lineup.  D40......please.:lmao:  Ashton in the commercials.....check..  Most confusing lens suffix/prefix/whatever fix on the market......yep.  LOL



Montana does have a point.... 

Canon has Maria Sharapova... at least Canon picked an athlete to represent a product that has a history of taking pictures of athletes.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2010)

usayit said:


> Montana said:
> 
> 
> > THis statement couldn't be more backwards if you tried.  Nikon is catering more and more to new users.  Check out their lineup.  D40......please.:lmao:  Ashton in the commercials.....check..  Most confusing lens suffix/prefix/whatever fix on the market......yep.  LOL
> ...



She's a lot nicer to look at than Ashton too...lol.


----------



## Dao (Jan 6, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > Montana said:
> ...




No doubt about that!


----------



## Pugs (Jan 6, 2010)

usayit said:


> Montana said:
> 
> 
> > THis statement couldn't be more backwards if you tried.  Nikon is catering more and more to new users.  Check out their lineup.  D40......please.:lmao:  Ashton in the commercials.....check..  Most confusing lens suffix/prefix/whatever fix on the market......yep.  LOL
> ...


Sadly... I find myself humbled and shamed...  

My beloved Nikon biffed HARD with their choice of spokesperson...

BUT, I'm completely buoyed up by the fact that Nikon's Pro and Pro-sumer products are so vastly superior to Canon that not even Ashton can tarnish them!  :greenpbl::greenpbl:  LOL!!


----------



## Montana (Jan 6, 2010)

:hug::


----------



## Montana (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok, who is the smarta$$ that voted Sigma?  Lets see your camera.


----------



## Atlas77 (Jan 6, 2010)

Montana said:


> Ok, who is the smarta$$ that voted Sigma? Lets see your camera.


 
They make one... google it.


----------



## Montana (Jan 6, 2010)

Atlas77 said:


> Montana said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, who is the smarta$$ that voted Sigma? Lets see your camera.
> ...




No need to google anything, I am well aware they make one.  

Just never seen anyone admit to owning one on here.:mrgreen:


----------



## Atlas77 (Jan 6, 2010)

Montana said:


> Atlas77 said:
> 
> 
> > Montana said:
> ...


 
Same here. 

Nikon is losing 

edit: The funny part is I love canons high end cameras, but I hate there low end cameras. Who knows? maybe when im experienced and have the money I'll get one.


----------



## Montana (Jan 6, 2010)

Hate is an awfully strong word and usually only applied when speaking of D40 bodies.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2010)

Sigma actually does make a DSLR, but more interesting to me (and probably what whoever voted Sigma has) is their P&S cameras - the DP1 & DP2.  Both look pretty nice.

EDIT

And if Fuji would make their S5 Pro in an EF mount, I would probably buy one.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 6, 2010)

Montana said:


> Hate is an awfully strong word and usually only applied when speaking of D40 bodies.


Not if you're Ken Rockwell!  :lmao:


----------



## Montana (Jan 6, 2010)

Doh!  I forgot about Kenny!  LOL


----------



## Antithesis (Jan 6, 2010)

Montana said:


> Ok, who is the smarta$$ that voted Sigma?  Lets see your camera.



There's a few people around with DP2's. I've never seen anyone with the SLR though.

Oh, and I like both Nikon and Canon equally. The each have their own benefits and both are capable of creating equally stunning images.


----------



## NateWagner (Jan 6, 2010)

I would probably get Sigma's SLR... They are the ones not using the Foveon sensors right? Quite fascinating in my book. 

I don't have it, and probably won't ever get it, but I would love to borrow or rent one sometime.


----------



## Atlas77 (Jan 6, 2010)

Montana said:


> Hate is an awfully strong word and usually only applied when speaking of D40 bodies.


 
:lmao:


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2010)

NateWagner said:


> I would probably get Sigma's SLR... They are the ones not using the Foveon sensors right? Quite fascinating in my book.



Yup, that's them.

The only reason will never get one is the mount.  You can only use Sigma lenses on it.

Sigma SA mount...  Which is similar to both the Pentax K mount and the Canon EF mount, but not compatible with either - according to Wikipedia...


----------



## FrankLamont (Jan 6, 2010)

Nikon is for people who keep themselves in the dark.


----------



## Atlas77 (Jan 6, 2010)

FriedChicken said:


> Nikon is for people who keep themselves in the dark.


 
Lets not start an argument... we are gaining up on you. 72 canons to 71 nikons.


----------



## FrankLamont (Jan 6, 2010)

> Lets not start an argument...


What, so you disagree that Nikon's flagship cameras are good in low-light situations?


----------



## DennyCrane (Jan 6, 2010)

So... you're saying dark ...like "in a closet"?


----------



## Atlas77 (Jan 6, 2010)

DennyCrane said:


> So... you're saying dark ...like "in a closet"?


 
Thats what I implied.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2010)

Atlas77 said:


> DennyCrane said:
> 
> 
> > So... you're saying dark ...like "in a closet"?
> ...



So, when are you coming out of the closet?  Kinda too late now...the cat's already out of the bag.


----------



## DennyCrane (Jan 6, 2010)

"Not that there's anything wrong with that" ...Cosmo Kramer


----------



## flashlady (Jan 7, 2010)

Nikon D40 - nice GENERAL camera, but nothing like what I really want, but can't afford right now. The next Camera I'm getting will be a D90. Both of these Camera's I'll work with for a while, but my ultimate goal is a D3x

Don't get me wrong, a D40 is a nice camera, but I'm trying to get more into really professional photography, and D40 only goes but so far.


----------



## Atlas77 (Jan 7, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Atlas77 said:
> 
> 
> > DennyCrane said:
> ...


 
I'll stay in for now with nikon, but who knows where i'll be in 5-10 years.


----------



## xmaxonx (Jan 7, 2010)

Nikon has taken the lead. I voted for Canon though


----------



## willli (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL Nikon is always in the lead.


----------



## SLRJoe (Jan 8, 2010)

I bought a used Canon 20D last year and am very happy with it.  It was a spare camera of a professional photographer, so it never got used much and it hadn't taken many photos.

It was quite a step up in terms of body from the old 300D or digital rebel that I used to have.  Well worth it for £170  ($270)


----------



## gnohz (Jan 8, 2010)

As expected the most users with either Canon or Nikon


----------



## inTempus (Jan 8, 2010)

I swear, you Nikon guys are a bunch of cheaters.  Notice how Canon stayed in the lead all this time and once we started giving you a hard time about it... poof, Nikon pulls in the lead.


----------



## everettej (Jan 8, 2010)

CANON AE-1 PROGRAM :thumbup:
deffently lovin the canon.


----------



## willli (Jan 8, 2010)

inTempus said:


> I swear, you Nikon guys are a bunch of cheaters. Notice how Canon stayed in the lead all this time and once we started giving you a hard time about it... poof, Nikon pulls in the lead.


 

Na na na don't said that what happen is the Nikonians are like the Super Heroes we are there when we are need it.


----------



## Montana (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL, cheaters for sure. Nikon users are geeks that likely wrote a program to cheat on the poll.

Lets see, nikon camera around neck, macbook in fashionably worn backpack, starbucks coffee in hand, treehugging hippy mindset:hug::, yep.......cheaters. 

Can we have a poll on what kind of pet nikon users own?
I am guessing chinchillas and ferrets are near the top. LOL


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow, we might actually get 200 voters on this.

I still can't believe that there are only 7 people on here that have a Sony camera...


----------



## The Shoe (Jan 10, 2010)

I voted Canon and Nikon.

Sorry fanboys, but I haven't been brand loyal since I reached the age of reason. 

Most of the big shops around here like to push Canon (with some Nikon/Sony offerings).  The smaller specialty stores offer more choices and support for Pentax, Sony and Olympus.

It is interesting to see the break down here, now I'm curious as to what the DSLR market share is like.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 11, 2010)

The Shoe said:


> I voted Canon and Nikon.
> 
> Sorry fanboys, but I haven't been brand loyal since I reached the age of reason.
> 
> ...


Brand traitor.  You middle of the road guys are worthless.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 14, 2010)

It would appear that Canon has pulled ahead of Nikon in sales numbers published in Japan.

Micro 4/3rds Photography: Market shares in Japan

In 2008 Canon trailed Nikon by 1%.  In 2009 Canon had a 9.9% lead over Nikon.







That's a huge jump in sales numbers.  Canon has been showing improving sales figures since 2006 where they trailed Nikon by 12.6%.  They have been steadily closing the gap despite the introduction of the D300, D700 and D3 bodies.

That seems to contradict conventional wisdom you see on the internet where many believe the D300, D700 and D3's put Nikon over the top of Canon.  It would appear Nikon's sales figures were stronger before the introduction of these models, most likely due to their consumer body sales. 






What's interesting is that the rising popularity of Sony seems to be taking more market share from Nikon more so than Canon.

I know the D300, D700 and D3 were popular in the professional market.  I guess the increased popularity of these models didn't off-set the consumer body sales figures where Canon is apparently dominating.  With the introduction of the 1D4 and 7D I would imagine the gap will only increase in Canon's favor unless Nikon introduces something really amazing this year.


----------



## MrLogic (Jan 14, 2010)

inTempus said:


> What's interesting is that the rising popularity of Sony seems to be taking more market share from Nikon more so than Canon.
> 
> I know the D300, D700 and D3 were popular in the professional market.  I guess the increased popularity of these models didn't off-set the consumer body sales figures where Canon is apparently dominating.  With the introduction of the 1D4 and 7D I would imagine the gap will only increase in Canon's favor unless Nikon introduces something really amazing this year.



The rising popularity of Sony? LOL, they went from a 8.5 to a 4 percent market share... in one year. Not good. 

Anyway... Canon probably dominates the consumer market, as you point out, and now, they dominate the prosumer market as well. The 5D II & 7D outsell the D700 & D300s by a wide margin. The D700 was never THAT popular, BTW.

I don't think the pro market matters much... as far as overall market shares are concerned. (edit: by pro market I mean 1D, 1Ds & D3 series sales)


----------



## itznfb (Jan 14, 2010)

As long as Nikon and Canon both retain enough market share to stay in healthy business then that's all I care about.
Going back and forth as to who produces top dog is what drives technology.

That and porn.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 14, 2010)

Amen!


----------



## inTempus (Jan 14, 2010)

MrLogic said:


> The rising popularity of Sony? LOL, they went from a 8.5 to a 4 percent market share... in one year. Not good.


I guess my point was that 2 years ago they weren't even 1%.  Yeah, they jumped, fell off and if their new models are popular (low cost full frames) then they should see an increase again.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Jan 14, 2010)

inTempus said:


> I swear, you Nikon guys are a bunch of cheaters.  Notice how Canon stayed in the lead all this time and once we started giving you a hard time about it... poof, Nikon pulls in the lead.



Hey, if you can't beat 'em, join 'em right?  

I do have an "other" camera, a Samsung point/shoot, which I absolutely HATE HATE HATE.  Talk about no control, and what control I do have, it takes me 3445968374 seconds to dig into the menu to change stuff.  But, it does fit in my pocket


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm not sure exactly but the recently introduced D3000 and D5000 seem to be moderately expensive for a consumer DSLR, especially if you compare them to the discontinued baby Nikons.  I always thought the Canons costed a bit less, but I'm not sure.


----------



## jensgt (Jan 14, 2010)

I made it 8 for Sony.


----------



## MrLogic (Jan 14, 2010)

inTempus said:


> I guess my point was that 2 years ago they weren't even 1%.  Yeah, they jumped, fell off and if their new models are popular (low cost full frames) then they should see an increase again.



Um, Sony had a ~ 6% market share in the DSLR market in the years leading up to 2007: 

2007 Worldwide Digital Camera Market Share Review - Digital SLR Blog - DigitalCameraInfo.com

But yes, we'll have to see if their future low-cost FF models will prove to be popular. It doesn't seem like their current one -- the Alpha 850 -- is.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 14, 2010)

MrLogic said:


> inTempus said:
> 
> 
> > I guess my point was that 2 years ago they weren't even 1%.  Yeah, they jumped, fell off and if their new models are popular (low cost full frames) then they should see an increase again.
> ...


Thanks for the link, as you can see in the data I shared that isn't reflected.  Their sales numbers in Japan were expressed as "?" for the years I mentioned.

Regardless of their numbers, Canon's numbers continue to increase and Nikon's continue to decrease.  It seemed to me, based on the numbers I shared with the source cited, that Sony was taking more from Nikon than Canon in terms of market share.  Would you agree or disagree?


----------



## MrLogic (Jan 14, 2010)

inTempus said:


> Regardless of their numbers, Canon's numbers continue to increase and Nikon's continue to decrease.  It seemed to me, based on the numbers I shared with the source cited, that Sony was taking more from Nikon than Canon in terms of market share.  Would you agree or disagree?



Based on the sales numbers in Japan in 2008? Sure. Agreed. In 2009? I don't see it.


Worldwide DSLR sales don't seem to reflect that, though:






source: Nikon doing well, better than Canon in the past two years (2008 vs 2006) | Nikon Rumors


Can't find a better source right now, but I think it's been posted before. I believe Canon was still slightly ahead... even in 2007.

In 2006, though? Canon was way ahead IIRC. Odd how the Japanese numbers for that year are like... the exact opposite.


----------



## MrLogic (Jan 14, 2010)

Ah, here they are:

DSLR-Welt im Wandel (2x aktualisiert) | photoscala

*Worldwide DSLR market shares*:

*2006*

Canon 47%
Nikon 33%
Sony 6%



*2007*

Canon 42%
Nikon 40%
Sony ?



*2008*

Canon 38%
Nikon 37%
Sony 13%


----------



## usayit (Jan 14, 2010)

I just think its funny that the source is Nikon Rumors.


----------



## MrLogic (Jan 15, 2010)

usayit said:


> I just think its funny that the source is Nikon Rumors.



Yeah.... that's why I posted the actual source (Photoscala.de). Regardless... Canon probably had a significant lead over Nikon in 2009.


----------



## usayit (Jan 15, 2010)

MrLogic said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > I just think its funny that the source is Nikon Rumors.
> ...



I knew the source.. I was just pullin your chain.

I'm still hoping for the next "underdog" to kick either Canon or Nikon off..  I've been following photographic equipment for a while and the whole Canon versus Nikon thing is getting old.   My hope is Sony (because of Minolta and Zeiss) and/or Pentax (I'm a pentax fan) albeit a little less these days since they killed the 645D project.  


Actually, I lied (a little)...  I'm really hopin for Leica but that's a long shot..


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 21, 2010)

...bump for more (Canon) votes.


----------



## TJ K (Jan 21, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> ...bump for more *(Nikon)* votes.



Fixed :lmao:


----------



## Pugs (Jan 21, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> ...bump for more (Canon) votes.


Josh... Canon is losing fair and square!


----------



## DennyCrane (Jan 22, 2010)

By the power of Ashton Kutcher, you're right!


----------



## Pugs (Jan 22, 2010)

Ugh... don't remind us Nikon Fan-Boyeeees of our shame like that...  

Although, Ashton is a HUGE step up from Lady Ga-ga-ga-gag-me!


----------



## usayit (Jan 22, 2010)

You nikon people just don't understand that Canon shooters don't care about silly things like this poll.  We know that our system is the best require no one or group to justify our decisions...  furthermore..  .... ... and..  what?  huh?  oh....



inTempus said:


> Actually, Canon is winning which makes me feel good.  I like affirmation.  I must belong to the majority.  It's critical to being successful.



Oh darn...   never mind..   :Joker:


----------



## usayit (Jan 22, 2010)

Pugs said:


> Although, Ashton is a HUGE step up from Lady Ga-ga-ga-gag-me!




I didn't know that Lady Gaga sponsored Nikon....  IMO, I think she's a better sponsor/celeb to represent Nikon.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 22, 2010)

Pugs said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > ...bump for more (Canon) votes.
> ...


Only because most Canon users stay on the Canon boards, which are free.  Nikon users drift all over the net because the big Nikon boards require a subscription.  Even being a Nikon internet user is more expensive.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 22, 2010)

usayit said:


> I didn't know that Lady Gaga sponsored Nikon....  IMO, I think she's a better sponsor/celeb to represent Nikon.



She doesn't/didn't sponsor Nikon... she's Polaroid's new "Director of Creativity" or some such...



inTempus said:


> Only because most Canon users stay on the Canon boards, which are free.  Nikon users drift all over the net because the big Nikon boards require a subscription.  Even being a Nikon internet user is more expensive.



Tim... excuses only make your position weaker...  If you're trying to explain away your inferior position, that's an admission of that inferiority!  

I'm not judgin'... just sayin'...


----------



## inTempus (Jan 22, 2010)

Pugs said:


> Tim... excuses only make your position weaker...  If you're trying to explain away your inferior position, that's an admission of that inferiority!
> 
> I'm not judgin'... just sayin'...


Translation:  Snap!  You're right.  I better fire off a counter attack quickly so I appear to be in a position of strength.

:lmao:


----------



## Pugs (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh... I've got the poll backing my position of strength... needling the Canonites is just a hobby...  :greenpbl:


----------



## inTempus (Jan 22, 2010)

Pugs said:


> Oh... I've got the poll backing my position of strength... needling the Canonites is just a hobby...  :greenpbl:


You got nuthin!

I could start a similar poll on the Photography-on-the-Net forums and prove that Canon has 90% market share if you would like.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Pugs (Jan 22, 2010)

Ah!  But this ain't no Nikon forum, Bro'... Don't need to have a biased population to come out on top!:lmao:


----------



## inTempus (Jan 22, 2010)

Pugs said:


> Ah!  But this ain't no Nikon forum, Bro'... Don't need to have a biased population to come out on top!:lmao:


It mostly is because, as I pointed out, the Nikon forums charge for admission. So the cheapskate Nikonians who won't pony up the cash to play with their brethren are forced to infest other boards on the 'net like this one.  Meanwhile, the Canonites happily congregate with their brothers in friendly waters elsewhere on the net.

That's a fact, Jack!

:greenpbl:


----------



## Pugs (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh... we're back to excuses...







And yeah... I know I'm part of that circle...


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jan 22, 2010)

I think at this point in this thread its really important to insert Calvin peeing on the other guy's logo... I just can't be bothered to Google or Photoshop one. 

Leica forever. 

You know, the Honda and Toyota kiddies always argue the same way... about horsepower, weight, acceleration... and statistically they're always near (or even slightly better than) Porsche... and then I lap three seconds faster.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 22, 2010)

Iron Flatline said:


> I think at this point in this thread its really important to insert Calvin peeing on the other guy's logo... I just can't be bothered to Google or Photoshop one.


Oh, c'mon.  Make one for us.



> Leica forever.


I've heard that name before... don't they make dishwashers?



> You know, the Honda and Toyota kiddies always argue the same way... about horsepower, weight, acceleration... and statistically they're always near (or even slightly better than) Porsche... and then I lap three seconds faster.


Picking on the rice burners.  Why don't you pick on a car more your own size?  How many times do you lap a C6 Corvette?


----------



## itznfb (Jan 22, 2010)

inTempus said:


> > Leica forever.
> 
> 
> I've heard that name before... don't they make dishwashers?



I want a Leica dishwasher.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, from what I understand they're great at making clean glassware...


----------



## usayit (Jan 22, 2010)

itznfb said:


> inTempus said:
> 
> 
> > > Leica forever.
> ...




I have a red dot sticker somewhere... if you want.  Guaranteed to double the value of your dishwasher.  


Leica Forever...


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 22, 2010)

Iron Flatline said:


> I think at this point in this thread its really important to insert Calvin peeing on the other guy's logo...








Does that work?

:lmao:



...That might actually make a good avatar.
hmm...


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL!!

Too funny...  I normally don't really care about the Nikon/Canon thing, but you have to admit - that is an awesome avatar!


Here's a link to the avatar sized version.
http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg206/englerj/Calvinpissingonnikon-100.jpg


----------



## usayit (Jan 22, 2010)

lol ... awesome


----------



## Dao (Jan 22, 2010)

COOL


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 22, 2010)

Ahem.....


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dominantly said:


> Ahem.....



:lmao:


We should all adopt "Calvin" avatars of some sort.


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 22, 2010)

I hadn't even checked this thread, I just noticed your avi in the other thread. Then I saw this was getting traffic so I came in here and saw how it unfolded


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 22, 2010)

I need to find a picture of a Canon


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2010)

Dominantly said:


> I need to find a picture of a Canon



Here's a photo I took back in 2004; it shows a lot of Canon's heritage and core values.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 22, 2010)

You're missing the "pg" after ".j"  at the end of your url, Derrel.


----------



## usayit (Jan 22, 2010)

and before that... there was the Kwanon Camera... which established a lot of design ground work in Japanese cameras...


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2010)

usayit said:


> and before that... there was the Kwanon Camera... which established a lot of design ground work in Japanese cameras...



Yes, it did establish a lot of groundwork for later Japanese cameras.History Hall - Canon Camera Story1933-1936
"The first Canon camera under this joint development was introduced to the market in February l936 (although some have said that the actual date was October l935). In manufacturing the "Hansa Canon," Nippon Kogaku was responsible for the lens, the lens mount, the optical system of viewfinder and the rangefinder mechanism, while Precision Optical Instruments Laboratory was responsible for the main body including the focal-plane-shutter, the rangefinder cover as well as the assembly of the camera body."

Yep....the first Canon camera carried with it a lens, lens mount, viewfinder,and rangefinder system all designed and manufactured by Nippon Kogaku----the parent company of Nikon! For roughly the first ten years of their production, Canon rangefinder cameras used lenses made by Nikon's parent corporation, with the Nikon lens name of "Nikkor" on the lenses. Strange, but true! Here's a nice page showing that first Canon camera and its Nikkor lens. HANSA - Seiki-Kogaku (Canon) rangefinder Models -index page    Japan is an unusual country, with many cooperative agreements of a type that we in North America and Europe seem to find odd.


----------



## usayit (Jan 22, 2010)

we've done this before... lol

and how does that heritage nor the one in other markets matter?  

As I recall.... the sheer breadth of Canon's business structure helped jump start its CMOS development while Nikon still depended on Sony.  

we can go in circles... blah blah.. in the end.. heritage only matters to branding nutzoids.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2010)

Yep, it all goes back and forth,back and forth. Ease up usayit, there's no need for your sudden underwear bunching-up, nor any need for your condescending lecturing,nor your condescending tone, let alone your use of the word "nutzoids."


----------



## usayit (Jan 22, 2010)

nutzoid was being lighthearted...  sorry.. forgot the smilie...


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Jan 22, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Dominantly said:
> 
> 
> > Ahem.....
> ...


 
Do you know where I can get that avatar but with the Canon logo

I don't want to use it here but somewhere else.  I searched around and can't seem to find one.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 22, 2010)

fiveoboy01 said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Dominantly said:
> ...



You'll have to make it yourself.  Just save the one I posted and put whatever logo you like in there.


----------



## usayit (Jan 23, 2010)

woohooo...  Just realized Leica jumped from 7 to 9 overnight.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the laughs, guys. Wonderful logo and avatar work.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 23, 2010)

usayit said:


> woohooo...  Just realized Leica jumped from 7 to 9 overnight.



Two more teenaged kids just got braces...


----------



## inTempus (Jan 23, 2010)

Hehe, I want to play.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 23, 2010)

Awesome!  

Hmmm...  Maybe I'll have to make mine transparent too.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 23, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Hmmm...  Maybe I'll have to make mine transparent too.


If anyone wants a Canon one (being peed on) for their avatar, let me know.  

It's kind of funny.  We should all have them.


----------



## DennyCrane (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Josh66 (Jan 23, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## usayit (Jan 23, 2010)

Haven't quite made up my mind... but I think some might object....






Kinda like my South Park self avatar...


----------



## inTempus (Jan 23, 2010)

usayit said:


> Haven't quite made up my mind... but I think some might object....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should use it.


----------



## StudioBin (Jan 24, 2010)

LOL HDR Face palm 

As for my vote..Canon bodies for me.  5D2 and 40D.  I love my 40D and I don't think I will ever sell it.  Other colleagues of mine have Nikon.  All the same really.. I am a tad bias because of the glass options from Nikon.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 24, 2010)

Actually Fugi did make a few Dslr's. In fact the Fugi S6 was one of the best Portrait cameras. A few studios use them exclusively. They use Nikon Lenses.


----------



## ToddLange (Jan 24, 2010)

ive got my sony alpha 200 keepin me happy for now... until i can afford the a900.

im stickin with sony.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bump for more votes.


----------



## Garbz (Mar 31, 2011)

Why do they add up to 133.9% ?


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 31, 2011)

Garbz said:


> Why do they add up to 133.9% ?


 Multiple choices are allowed.  The number of votes is higher than the number of voters, and I guess the software they use here doesn't account for that...

(It's using the number of voters instead of the total number of votes cast.)

Right now there are 240 voters, 321 votes.  If you divide everything by 321 instead of 240, it should come out to 100%.


----------



## KVRNut (Mar 31, 2011)

I had to answer other.
I'm a film user but in 35mm I use Canon, Pentax, Minolta and a bunch of other makes depending on what I feel like using at the time.  Medium format is limited to Bronica in all 3 sizes and some Kodak folding cameras.  Large format is E. & H.T. Anthony (1890) and Century (1901).
It's fun learning the ins and outs of various cameras so I'm never bored or lacking a challenge when it comes to photography.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah, there are a lot of film cameras not on the list...  At the time I made the poll, those were all of the digital SLRs being offered by B&H.

I figured that to keep from having a 100+ option poll, it had to be limited somewhere, and dSLRs seemed good since that's what the majority of the people here use...


----------

